# SkillSelect Occupation Ceilings for 2013-2014



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

When will we know the ceilings limit for each occupation for 2013-2014 period?
Are there any possibility that the ceilings is increased or even decreased?

Cheers
oraclrock


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

for now, no one knows. DIAC is so ****ed up


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

The occupation ceilings are up in here:
SkillSelect

Some of the interesting facts:

Occupation ID	Description Ceiling value	Results to date
2211 Accountants 9720 65
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 360 90
2544 Registered Nurses 13560 35
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380 460
2613 Software and Applications Programmers	4800 483

My two cents, if you still can choose you future occupation, be a nurse.


----------



## jas.kaur (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Guys, i m a developer programmer ,
can anyone plz guide, after applying visa - 
1) does immigration demand any projects accomplished?
2) Interview calls to employer??
3)interviews to the applicant (currently i m in Aussie and showing experience in home country)

many thanks


----------

